# How to make 180 work & considering divorce



## aquajay (Feb 13, 2013)

I have been doing the 180 as I am heavily considering leaving my spouse.

He has been more "active" and "in tune" with my "mood" & responsive... I keep saying I'm tired at night to avoid conversation, or keep myself busy. 

I wonder how to make the 180 really work? If he asks what's up or is everything ok, how am I supposed to respond? 

Anyone have any luck with this?


----------



## MachoMcCoy (Oct 20, 2014)

How did you handle this EXACT same problem 2 YEARS ago?

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/coping-infidelity/72095-husband-clued-180-a.html


----------



## jewels465 (Nov 20, 2014)

Just focus on yourself. You are taking care of you now if you are doing the 180. Respond by saying you are focusing on bettering yourself.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

What do you think that the 180 is supposed to do? I'm not sure what your goal is.


----------

